# Evidence of citizenship



## kends (5 mo ago)

Hi,

did anyone recently applied for the evidence of citizenship and receive it? If so can you please let me how did it take to approve? We have applied for child’s certificate 3+ weeks ago and still waiting to hear back.

thanks
K


----------



## kends (5 mo ago)

29 days and still waiting


----------



## Voggov (5 mo ago)

Any update on this kends? I am also waiting for my baby's certificate, have to travel abroad urgently and need this for the passport


----------



## kends (5 mo ago)

Voggov said:


> Any update on this kends? I am also waiting for my baby's certificate, have to travel abroad urgently and need this for the passport


Unfortunately no update as of now. It’s been 34 days now. How long it has been for you?

Thanks


----------



## Voggov (5 mo ago)

Oh well just started out the wait. 3 days probably.


----------



## Voggov (5 mo ago)

So your status is still at received? And you have had zero communication? @kends


----------



## kends (5 mo ago)

Voggov said:


> So your status is still at received? And you have had zero communication? @kends


Yes Received status. I have found that there’s no way to communicate.


----------



## Voggov (5 mo ago)

Well good luck. Let me know if there is any update on your status. Will do the same.


----------



## kends (5 mo ago)

Voggov said:


> Well good luck. Let me know if there is any update on your status. Will do the same.


 Sure


----------



## kends (5 mo ago)

40 days and no update yet.


----------



## Voggov (5 mo ago)

Got mine btw, applied on 12th received today. Hope you get yours soon. Best of luck


----------



## kends (5 mo ago)

Voggov said:


> Got mine btw, applied on 12th received today. Hope you get yours soon. Best of luck


May I ask which state you applied from?
There’s really not much I can do. Not sure why it’s stuck.


----------



## Voggov (5 mo ago)

ACT


----------



## kends (5 mo ago)

Voggov said:


> ACT


got approved today.


----------



## Voggov (5 mo ago)

Awesome!


----------



## kends (5 mo ago)

Voggov said:


> Awesome!


Did you get the tracking number from auspost?


----------



## kends (5 mo ago)

I am still waiting for the certificate to come through Auspost ☹


----------



## arsenal3010 (1 mo ago)

Hey @kends how long did you wait to receive the certificate through Auspost? Which state are you btw?


----------

